# I have no fun anymore!!



## charliereilly (Nov 3, 2003)

I was diagnoised with IBS five years ago, and in that time I can not deal with it any better. At the time my docter said I would just have to with it! Some help!!I suffer from regular attacks of the D's. Theses are nearly always brought on by nerves and stress. Which in turn causes more stress and panic. and the cycle continues....I never go out much anymore because of the attacks and feeling so self-conscious. When I do go out I try and control the bouts with Imodium. But I do relie on these, and I am not sure wether they could cause me any long term health damage???My boyfriend has been quite supportive, but he doesnt really understand what I am going through. I think it does annoy him when while on a simple shopping trip, I spend most of the time needing and searching for a toilet. And I can never relax, and enjoy myself. It does help if I know we are near a toilet.I think he would like it if we could go out and enjoy ourselves, with me looking so ridgid and to have a smile on my face.!! Why is it so hard? Why does it always happen when I want to enjoy myself? Why do I feel so alone?







I have started to take peppermint capsules. But I was wondering if anyone had any other suggestions ? I was also wondering about Hypnotherapy and Acupuncture, would they calm my stress levels in stessful environments????


----------



## triage999 (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi Chazzy,I know exactly how you feel! I am a 26 year old female living in the uk, I used to be so outgoing and I had a great social life too, I used to walk almost everywhere with no problems and not a care in the world, I really wish I had not taken it for granted. My D started in June, I can only put it down to leaving University unexpectedly and putting my house up for sale at the same time. I have a lovely husband and two wonderful children who I feel I am letting down all the time as I am unable to go most places now if there is not the security of a toilet near by. I know my D is caused by anxiety but at the moment have not found a solution to it, my GP tried me on anti anxiety meds (beta blockers) but they did not work in the month I was taking them so now he has prescribed an anti spasmodic and a months supply of immodium (Loperamide Hydrochloride 2mg) he says that if I take these then I will be able to control my bowel more often and also I will then start to realise that it is not going to happen everytime I go out. Sometimes I catch myself feeling really rigid when I am out and I must look like a right moody cow! but I cannot help feeling so uptight. On other occasions I feel I really need to go when going somewhere and when I get there after 10 minutes or so I am fine! I have a job interview on Monday and I am absolutely dreading it, whenever I need to be somewhere panic sets in! So you are not alone, I know how you feel







I am trying so hard to beat this and I am sure you are too, but when we do not know or cannot control the cause it feels like we are stuck with it for life. I just want to be normal again and not have people look at me as if I am lazy because I will not go anywhere unless it is a taxi ride there and back with no stops on the way and doing what I have to do without looking around other shops or places etc. If you need to chat just reply and I will get back to you!


----------



## dberryart (Nov 4, 2003)

I too have suffered from IBs for about 10 years, taking one day at a time.My attacks of D can be pretty annoying.I think change affects this.Too little sleep,going to work,travling,etc etc...Ihave been though two sets of tests in the last 10years and nothing was found.Well to make along story short. I joined the IBS web support group last week.A couple of days ago I was emailed about Calicium Caltrate 600plus.I thought I would try it.You can buy it over the counter(I got mine at Brooks).Ihave to say it does seem to work.I ended up taking only one capsuale(can't spell)a day.I have had 3 good days in a row and for me that is a record.The only side affect I have had is a feeling like i have to burp.good luck


----------



## Mfarley01 (Nov 7, 2003)

Hi, this is my first post. Having recently been told by my GP that I have an irritable bowel, I have done some reading on it and am relieved to finally find an explanation for the pain and discomfort that I have suffered with in silence for some years now.I can really relate to this thread. I used to be the life and soul of any party or gathering, and used to thrive off going out and having fun. However, for the last few years I have gradually stopped socialising, and have lost all enthusiasm for going to parties and restaurants etc. The reason for this change in behaviour has been the multitude of embarrassing and painful symptoms that I suffer from, which in turn have led to extreme anxiety and stress at the prospect of going out to such occasions. Sometimes the mere thought or image of being at a restaurant or nightclub is enough to send my bowels into overdrive! I never seem to have the energy or the drive to motivate myself to get out and try to overcome this reaction. I always find myself making excuses and lying in order to get out of even the simplest of social events. My girlfriend is very supportive, but she gets frustrated, as do I when I tell her I don't feel like going out at the last second, or express reservations at the idea of a future event. It must appear to my friends that I have become very unsociable and lazy, and I worry that I will lose touch with them. On certain unavoidable occasions, I find that sometimes, if I can just manage to get some drinks down me and relax, I am unable to forget my worries and even enjoy myself. This is rare though because I usually go out feeling bloated, and with severe stomach cramps, which makes the consumption of alcohol the last thought on my mind! Having read this thread and other similar ones however, I can draw some strength from the fact that I am not the only one to suffer from this condition. It is so refreshing and comforting for me to know that I am not a weirdo, and there are others out there with similar problems.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

If you have chronic D and suffer from anxiety, you may have anxiety-induced D. After 6 months of multiple daily D, my GI said I had IBS-D, but none of the meds or diet changes made a bit of difference. The whole thing made me so anxious--on top of family stresses--that I took Xanax to calm myself down. Within 48 hours, the D had stopped. Went to see a psychiatrist and he explained there are many people with anxiety-induced D which can be controlled through anti-anxiety meds. Sure wish my GI had mentioned that! So now taking Xanax and Effexor and D has yet to return after 4 months. Just something to consider. Take care.


----------



## charliereilly (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks for all the replys! Nice to know there are others suffering from the same problems!! I will give the calicium caltrate a go. I will let you know how i get on. xx


----------



## misssmaz (Dec 26, 2003)

as i read more and more threads i feel less alone each time, especially after this one.i beat myself up about how i used to be last year, the loud freak in the corner you cudnt shut up in college but now after leaving college my anxiety has increased as my mind has nothing else to think about. it is rare i go out, i havent been anywhere with my boyfriend in the last six months. hes the one to visit me, i cant handle visiting him for me its the worry of geting ill and the embarresment of it around my friends and family i feel i havnt much to look forward too for a long time and don't know how to pick myself up again as last time i really tried i got sick that very day so what are we all to do? how do you try and relax?


----------



## TammyPower (Jan 12, 2004)

I am new to this site, but not new to IBS. Reading all your posts is relieving. I'm not alone. I have not done anything socially in such a long time it scares me. I am currently trying to convince myself to see a psychologist or someone to help me. Like much what I have read, it can be treated with anti anxiety meds. This is my next step. Alot of people should consider this too! Just as well, i've tried everything else.


----------



## groggrog (Jan 20, 2004)

To MikeF and all: Mike, I completely identify with your issue. I have a very similar issue, where I truly would love to have a more exciting life but cannot motivate myself to do so because of the anxiety it causes. One thing that really causes me trouble is to be a passenger in a car - that is always a huge nightmare for me. So, I always insist on driving, which for my close friends is fine, but in a business setting doesn't always make sense. It's hard and embarrassing to explain it to people, because nobody I know seems to suffer from it. They can just pick up and go out to lunch without even thinking about it. I always eat at my desk because it's so tough for me to go out with others since it's usually a carpool situation with someone else driving. I have the same situation as many others where just the lack of an available bathroom is enough to drive me over the edge. I haven't had any 'accidents' but live in constant fear of it happening. This has been going on for me for at least ten years and is the primary reason I'm still single and have had very few girlfriends over my 35 years. I've tried all kinds of medications and none have resolved my anxiety/IBS issue. It really sucks, but I love having this website to at least see that others have the same issues and can identify. Thanks, and good luck to all of you...Greg.


----------

